# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Znaczaca zmiana w wynikach  ob krwi.

## Anianisztuk

Witam.mam pytanie odnośnie ob krwi
Dwa lata temu miałam wynik 11/22 a teraz wyszło mi 5\15.mam 23 lata.czy powinnam się martwić?

----------

